# Any blender 3D Artists/Genuises/Masters out there????



## Z01Y0NYA (Apr 3, 2016)

So for MONTHS I have been trying to accomplish this one simple method in blender that I cant seem to solve.... 







Would ANYONE know how to do this? Or atleast know where the addon for this is located? 

And if you understand what im trying to do... would there be any alternatives???

I tried using blenderartists to get this solved but nooooppppeee, every post there, not only a thread but EVERY reply needs to be approved by a moderator, and my reply that I had posted for more than 24 hours isnt showing which obviously shows the mods wont get off they're ass and move -_- 

Sorry to be on the furaffinity forums complaining about other forums but Jezuhs-H! I just want to accomplish this so I can further my modeling. I know this isnt really a direct questions forum but I just want to solve this.

Simple as that....

Any ideas folks?


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (Apr 3, 2016)

I have NO idea what you are trying to do. Try to simplify it for me. (I know this is hard to do since you've probably already simplied it) I have 3d printed 1 thing at my local library, and used Autodesk Inventor probably 4 times ever since I learned to use it in the 7th grade (I'm now a freshman in high school), so as you can tell I'm only experienced with design on Autodesk. What I could do is probably guide you through how to do what you are trying to do in Autodesk Inventor, Autodesk Maya, or Autodesk Fusion, since Autodesk and Blender both use universal 3D file formats. I understand it has something to do with rotation on an axis or rotation of axis right?


----------



## Z01Y0NYA (Apr 4, 2016)

Electro⚡Spectrified said:


> I have NO idea what you are trying to do. Try to simplify it for me. (I know this is hard to do since you've probably already simplied it) I have 3d printed 1 thing at my local library, and used Autodesk Inventor probably 4 times ever since I learned to use it in the 7th grade (I'm now a freshman in high school), so as you can tell I'm only experienced with design on Autodesk. What I could do is probably guide you through how to do what you are trying to do in Autodesk Inventor, Autodesk Maya, or Autodesk Fusion, since Autodesk and Blender both use universal 3D file formats. I understand it has something to do with rotation on an axis or rotation of axis right?



Well, would you happen to know where I can get a free autodesk download?

And yes I'm trying to change the objects axis to an axis based off a normal orientation selection from edit mode so I can use that objects axis as a parent axis for other objects, I know its hard to explain but imagine I have a unicorn's head and have a vertex that would be the perfect direction for the horn to fit, I'd select that vertex then go in the horn edit mode and make its axis the base of the horn and use copy selection to buffer rotation and location to the head of the unicorn to fit the horn's rotation and location to the right place (I hope that's understandable if not just ignore)


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (Apr 4, 2016)

That kind of project would be so much easier to do with Microsoft HoloLens in augmented reality, which is why I say *free HoloLens for all. *But, since nearly no one has HoloLens this is only a very, very distant possibility. Anyway, to download Autodesk you will need to create an educational account there. This gives you access to download almost every piece of software they have. To create an account, go here.
Also, I think I see what you are trying to do. You want to put a horn on the vertex of a cube but to do that you need an axis going diagonally through the cube? Kind of as though the axis is a skewer for other parts?


----------



## Z01Y0NYA (Apr 4, 2016)

Electro⚡Spectrified said:


> That kind of project would be so much easier to do with Microsoft HoloLens in augmented reality, which is why I say *free HoloLens for all. *But, since nearly no one has HoloLens this is only a very, very distant possibility. Anyway, to download Autodesk you will need to create an educational account there. This gives you access to download almost every piece of software they have. To create an account, go here.
> Also, I think I see what you are trying to do. You want to put a horn on the vertex of a cube but to do that you need an axis going diagonally through the cube? Kind of as though the axis is a skewer for other parts?



Nononono its just a simple method of allowing the objects axis to be a different orientation applied from an edit mode selection from a normal tansform orientation...
Look if its really hard to understand then I understand that, I dunno but I've been trying to discuss with others about this and some are professional some are just common 3D modelers, yet misunderstood it and give something else as an answer.
I'm trying to achieve something I know is possible in blender but yet I can't seem to find the answer and have yet to have this and a few other things as an example of what I'm trying to do.

And thank you for the link to that.


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (Apr 4, 2016)

Ok. So I read that a normal orientation is a change in which the z-axis (blue) stays aligned perpendicular to the XY plane, which is being changed. I can see you were applying a normal orientation in picture 2 and 3. I also read that normal orientation in edit mode is the same as local orientation in object mode. After setting a normal orientation, when you go back into object mode, does the blue, green, and red thing (I think it's called a widget) allign with the axis or does the axis change to allign with it? Or am i using the jargon incorrectly/my reply doesn't make sense?


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 4, 2016)

It's been a long time since I have done anything in blender. two years ago I think, but when I got stuck I headed over to CG cookie to ask the forums about any problems that I came across. They are pretty good about helping people out in 3d stuff since they have staff who teach people how to use the program as well as other artistic stuff that's related to 3d animation,modeling,game making, ect.


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (Apr 4, 2016)

Inventor is more for precise 3D object development, while Blender and Maya are more for objects for games, objects that have more complex and abstract shape that doesn't require much measurement at all. If you use Autodesk for one task and then want to transfer the file back over to Blender, beware that even thought they use universal 3D file formats that opening a file in Autodesk that was saved in Blender could strip the file of some features, or vice versa when opening a file in Blender from Autodesk.


----------



## Z01Y0NYA (Apr 4, 2016)

Electro⚡Spectrified said:


> Inventor is more for precise 3D object development, while Blender and Maya are more for objects for games, objects that have more complex and abstract shape that doesn't require much measurement at all. If you use Autodesk for one task and then want to transfer the file back over to Blender, beware that even thought they use universal 3D file formats that opening a file in Autodesk that was saved in Blender could strip the file of some features, or vice versa when opening a file in Blender from Autodesk.



I just discovered what I was trying to do with a different yet somewhat not to complicating method, I do appreciate trying to help me out anyway =) 

Yeah the biggest pro of blender out of everything is that its 100% free no email verification, subscription or any of that BS 

But then I cant even execute one simple method that is a fundamental of 3D modeling itself -_-

I dont know if im much of a fan of autodesk (I too once was in a class for it) but from the looks of it im digging 3DS max over here, idunno just something about it catches my liking


----------



## Tattorack (Apr 27, 2016)

Wait... how would changing the individual normals of vertexes help in any way??


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (Apr 27, 2016)

the plural form of vertex is vertices.


----------

